# Vajaskenyér



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

A kérdésem az, hogy melyik a helyes írásmód: _vajas kenyér_ vagy _vajaskenyér_?

Spontán egybeírnám, mert mert számomra a _vajaskenyér _egy konkrét "eledelt" jelent (gyerekkorom óta) és nem olyan kenyeret ami éppen "vajas", de nem vagyok benne biztos ... A neten mindkét változat előfordul, ami persze önmagában nem jelent semmit. 

Létezik valamilyen egyértelmű szabály ami segíthetne az ehhez hasonló esetekben?

Köszi, előre is.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis,

A vajjal készült (= a tésztájába vajat tettek zsiradékként) kifli az a *vajaskifli* és a megvajazott kifli az a *vajas kifli*. 

Mivel a kenyeret soha nem készítik vajjal, ezért kellett megváltoztatnom a főnevet. De ugyanez vonatkozik persze a kenyérre is: a megvajazott kenyér a *vajas kenyér*.

Szabályt ezen kívül nemigen tudok, csak azt, hogy 24 év külföldi tartózkodás után nekem is állandó problémám az egybeírás/különírás (egyébként szerintem ez mindenkinek gond, csak más-más okból és módon) és ilyenkor az egyetlen megoldás a "háesz" (HSz), azaz a Helyesírási Szabályzat. (A régi, középiskolás HSz-ben még a szabályok is benne voltak, de az olyan, mint a logaritmus: amikor tanulod, érted, utána meg fél óra múlva szinte  semmi nem marad az egészből.)


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Zsanna,

Nagyon jó válasz . Az egybeírás/különírás nekem tényleg gond (és "jól esik" hogy nem csak nekem ...). Probléma az is, hogy nem lehet a kiejtésre sem hagyatkozni, ami egyébként segíthetne. A hangsúly (legalább is szerintem) csak a _vaj_on van, a_ kenyér_en nem, tehát ['vajaskenyér] és nem ['vajas'kenyér], ami (elvben) az egybeírást sugallja ...


----------



## Zsanna

Egyébként persze vannak szabályok (szerintem több is, mint kéne), de így, kapásból nem tudnám felsorolni mindet.
A hangsúllyal igazad van, de az sajnos tényleg nem segít.

P.S. Az én "kedvencem" a _nyitva tartás_ - egyszerűen nem (is) akarom felfogni, hogy miért két szó. (Pláne, amikor mindent úgy szeretünk egybeírni... ld. _nyitvatartási idő_!) De ez már off topic, úgyhogy csitt nekem!


----------



## Akitlosz

Szabályok vannak, de általános szabály nincsen.
Ha egy jelzős szerkezetet sokszor és sokáig emlegetnek, akkor az idővel egybe íródik, egybe írandóvá válik.
De ebben nincsen más logika és legtöbbször az értelem szempontjából is mindegy, hogy hold kóros, vagy holdkóros.
Más esetekben mást jelent ugyanaz egybe írva, mint külön írva.
Szürkebarát vs. szürke barát. sokszög illetve sok szög.

A helyesírási_ hibák_ jelentős részét valóban a egybe van külön írás _problémája_ okozza, de ez szerencsére az olvasók többségének fel sem tűnik.


----------

